# Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?



## Easy East (31. Januar 2007)

Moin,

wir haben uns gerade ein kleines Angelboot für die Ostsee zugelegt und überlegen jetzt, welches mobile Sonargerät das beste Preis-Leistungverhältnis bietet.
Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere schon Erfahrungen mit Fischfindern gemacht und kann uns etwas weiterhelfen. Auch ein gutes Gebrauchtgerät (ebay??) wäre denkbar.
Ach ja, das Budget ist eher begrenzt #c .

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

Hallo!



Easy East schrieb:


> ... ach ja, das Budget ist eher begrenzt #c . ...



Das heißt? #h


----------



## Easy East (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

±200,-€


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

´nabend!

Also ein für die Ostsee geeignetes NEUES Echolot zu finden, was um die 200 Euronen kostet, wird schwer.

Unter 1.500 Watt in der Spitzensendeleistung würde ich nicht gehen, ebenso nicht unter 240 Bildpunkte in der vertikalen Auflösung des Displays. Hier wäre z.B. das X-52 von Lowrance zu nennen, kostet neu aber auch schon knapp 250 Euro. Ein günstigeres und trotzdem geeignetes Pendant von Eagle fällt mir da nicht, die Fish Easy haben in der aktuellen Baureihe diese DS-Technologie mit einem sehr breiten Sendekegel. Find ich persönlich Schwachsinn.

Wenn 250 Euro allerdings noch im Rahmen sind, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle vielleicht auch das Eagle Fish Mark 320 anschauen, was es für 260 Euro gibt. Das hat eine noch detaillierte Displayauflösung, horizontal ist das Display auch größer.

Ansonsten nach gebrauchten Echoloten schauen... Lowrance X-51, Lowrance X-85, Eagle Fish Easy 2, Eagle Fish Easy 240, Eagle Fish Mark 240 oder besser.


----------



## koppingen (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

*Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und bei der Suche nach einem Fischfinder, für meinen Kumpel zum Geburtstag. Wir legen alle zusammen und wollen Ihm ein wirklich gutes Gerät kaufen. Hauptsächlich angelt Er/wir in Binnengewässern und an der Ostsee bzw. Bodden. Weil ständig andere Boote benutzt werden soll es ein Portables Gerät sein. Aber ich denke, daß man auch ein Festeinbaugerät selber umrüsten kann. (...sind "alte Ostler"
 - die können sowas! :q )
Aber nur, wenn das Gerät dann auch um längen besser ist, als ein portables.

Bin für JEDEN Tip dankbar!

Petri Heil ! #h
Markus
*


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*



Easy East schrieb:


> ±200,-€



das Echolot für -200Euro suche ich auch noch. Bitte melden!#6


Noch was zum aktuellen Thema: wenn es Spitz auf Knopf geht kann euer Kumpel zugunsten eines guten Modells evtl. auch mit einem stationären Geber den er an ein Brett montiert und doppelt anzwingt (mit Schraubzwingen) arbeiten( edit: seh grad du hast das eh schon in Erwägung gezogen-> gut!!)
Ein Echolot ist ein tolles Spielzeug, und auch ein Erwachsener wird sich sicher sehr drüber freuen


----------



## koppingen (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

*Naja, 200 EU sind nicht wenig Geld. Aber wir würden auch 300 ausgeben, wenn es sich dann auch wirklich um ein Top Gerät handelt und der Preissprung gerechtfertigt ist.
*


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

Oh mann,
ein Topgerät kostet etwa genau ne null mehr, als du hier angesetzt hast. Leistung kostet Geld. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und kannst bei Ibäh ein gebrauchtes Mittelklasseteil kaufen, wie X 97 oder so.
Wenn Du dann Glück hast, funktioniert es auch noch eine Weile.
Klingt ein bischen hart - ist aber so. Spitzengeräte kosten viel Geld.
Lowrance ist schon ein Kompromiß und Eagle noch einen Schritt weiter. Was ich damit meine: Lowrance oder Eagle gehen oder gehen nicht. Wenn sie nicht gehen - Tonne! Das einzige, was da mal tauschbar ist, sind die Geber.


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

Ist es wirklich so dramatisch ? Hab mir vor etlichen Jahren ein einfaches Humminbird gekauft und damit konnte man schon einiges machen. Ich spreche von Süßwasserbaggerseen und grossen Alpenseen.

Mir gings damals weniger darum einzelne Fische zu orten oder einen vollständigen, aktuellen Bildschirm zu haben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

Die Frage ist ja immer, was ich mit dem Gerät finden möchte. Will ich nur die Tiefe damit abgreifen, dann langt auch schon ein billigeres Gerät. Will ich aber wirklich vernünftig Fische damit suchen, dann muß mann schon ein wenig mehr Geld dafür hinlegen.

Ich habe ein Humingbird wide 2000, das hat eine Sendeleistung von 2400 W und 240 x 320 Bildpunkte und 2 Geberkegel (74 Grad und 20 Grad). Das Gerät hat mich 1999 1500,-DM gekostet, also umgerechnet ca. 700,-€. Wenn ich mir ein neues kaufen müsste, dann würde ich ein noch besseres Gerät nehmen. Denn gerade in der Ostsee hat man es meistens auf Dorsch abgesehen. Da dieser aber ein Grundfisch ist und keine Luftblase (auf die die meisten Geräte reagieren) hat, kann man die nur mit einer sehr guten Auflösung ausmachen. Ausnahme, die Dorsche stehen gestapelt.

Mann sollte lieber etwas länger sparen, bevor man da einen faulen Kompromiss eingeht. Also erst überlegen, was will ich mit dem Gerät, dann einige Geräte mit den entsprechenden Voraussetzungen ins Auge fassen und dann kaufen. 

Zuerst einen Preis festlegen und dann nach einem Gerät ausschau halten, finde ich etwas halbherzig, denn meistens ärgert man sich später über die falsche Anschaffung.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

Hallo Bibbelmann,
dramatisch ist das sicher nicht. Es kommt darauf an, was man vom Echolot erwartet. Wenn man allerdings ein Spitzengerät für 300 Euro haben will, muß das schon geklaut sein. Oder man sollte sagen, was man darunter versteht.
Viele einfach Geräte sind durchaus in der Lage, die Wassertiefen und die Bodenformen zu messen. Aber schon die Bodenstrukturen exact anzuzeigen ( ich meine excact und verläßlich - und nicht geschätzt, wie es Billigteile tun ) gelingt vielen nicht mehr. Wenns dann noch mit Speedmesser, Temperaturanzeiger (beides in kleinen Maßschritten also max. 0,1 Messeinheiten ) und verläßliche Echos, wo ich Fische, Arten der Fische, Wasserunterschiede usw. erkennen kann, sein soll, ist es mit 300 Euro am Ende.
Also: Was meint der Schreiber nun mit Spitzengeräten? Spitzentechnologie oder sein maximales Budget? Da gibts dann große Unterschiede.


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

Bin selber schon gespannt was man da so für sein Geld kriegt, hier und jetzt.
Hat sich doch einiges getan; richtige Fischortung war glaube ich früher kaum zu bekommen. 

btw. Dorsche haben meines Wissens natürlich  eine Schwimmblase, wer Zweifel hat soll sich schlau machen und bitte den Gegenbeweis antreten. 


> *Vermehrung:* Die Laichzeit des Kabeljaus findet im Frühjahr (in den Monaten Februar bis April) statt, wobei in der Ostsee sogar bis August gelaicht wird. Mit Hilfe von Trommelmuskeln auf der *Schwimmblase* erzeugen die Männchen Grunzlaute während der Balzzeit.




Philipp


----------



## Nauke (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

Hallo,

einfach hier anrufen. #h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> btw. Dorsche haben meines Wissens natürlich eine Schwimmblase, wer Zweifel hat soll sich schlau machen und bitte den Gegenbeweis antreten.
> Philipp


 
Das ist ja grundsätzlich richtig, allerdings zieht sich die Schwimmblase eine Dorsches, der sich am Grund aufhält, so zusammen, dass sie fast nicht auszumachen ist. Erst wenn ein Dorsch aufschwimmt, dann dehnt sie sich aus. Dieser Effekt ist dann daran zu sehen, dass bei einem hochgepumten Dorsch die Eingeweide durch die Ausdehnung der Schwimmblase in den Schlund gedrückt werden.


----------



## M-Trip (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Oh mann,
> ein Topgerät kostet etwa genau ne null mehr, als du hier angesetzt hast. Leistung kostet Geld. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und kannst bei Ibäh ein gebrauchtes Mittelklasseteil kaufen, wie X 97 oder so.
> Wenn Du dann Glück hast, funktioniert es auch noch eine Weile.
> Klingt ein bischen hart - ist aber so. Spitzengeräte kosten viel Geld.
> Lowrance ist schon ein Kompromiß und Eagle noch einen Schritt weiter. Was ich damit meine: Lowrance oder Eagle gehen oder gehen nicht. Wenn sie nicht gehen - Tonne! Das einzige, was da mal tauschbar ist, sind die Geber.



Hallo Koppingen,

denke immer daran - Bange machen gilt nicht. Gute Geräte müssen nicht immer 3000,- Euros kosten. Gute Geräte sind die, die für den jeweiligen Anwendungsbereich völlig ausreichend sind. Wenn Ihr also im flachen Bodden, Süßwasser und den flachen Küstenbereich der Ostsee ein Echo mit Fishfindfuktion sucht, kommt  Ihr mit einem  Betrag  je nach Anspruch  von 300,- + X Euros gut hin. Es muss ja nicht immer Simrad sein. Es ist auch absoluter Blödsinn, dass die Geräte Amerikanischer Hersteller einmal gehen oder auch nicht. Das kann sich kein Amerikanisches Unternehmen leisten. Sie würden sich glatt aus dem Markt katapultieren. Der Service von Lowrance und auch Eagle ist nicht schlecht. Repariert werden die "preiswerten" Geräte im Garantiefall nicht, sondern gegen REMAN 1:1 ausgestauscht. Die REMAN sind faktisch "Neugeräte". Von gebrauchten Geräten würde ich, wenn es ein Geschenk sein soll, abraten. 

Beide Hersteller, Lowrance als auch Eagle (wobei ehrlicherweise gesagt werden muss, das es sich um einen Hersteller mit zwei Marken für verschiedene Vertriebskanäle handelt) werden je nach Anwendung in den US-ProSeries eingesetzt. Von einem Kompromiss kann also keine Rede sein. 

Richtig ist, wie Dolfin beschrieben hat, je preiswerter die Geräte sind, desto weniger Funktionen und Komfort haben sie. Das gilt auch für die Darstellung und Genauigkeit auf dem Schirm. Ich denke dass Ihr zum Beispiel mit einem X-125 oder ähnlichem gut bedient sein könntet. Preis liegt heute mit Koffer und Saugnapf bei EUR 337,90. Kannst Du Dir zum Beispiel bei www.fishtackle24.de ansehen.


----------



## wobbler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*



koppingen schrieb:


> *Naja, 200 EU sind nicht wenig Geld. Aber wir würden auch 300 ausgeben, wenn es sich dann auch wirklich um ein Top Gerät handelt und der Preissprung gerechtfertigt ist.
> *



habe dir ein neues eagle 480 mit 9 ampere akku     - 

270 euro#6


----------



## raubangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

A.W. Niemeyer in Hamburg schmeisst regelmaessig Auslaufmodelle raus.

So bin ich zu meinem Garmin 240 fuer 180 Euronen gekommen.

Und so schlecht sind die Dinger auch nicht:
http://garmin.de/marine/produktbeschreibung_alt/fishfinder240/index.php


----------



## lazy (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

Hab mir gerade das Humminbird 565 mit Dualbeam zugelegt.
Humminbird ist in den USA weit verbreitet.
Auflösung 640 v x 320 h / 12 Graustufen , 250 Watt RMS / 2000 Watt Peak to Peak, bis 250m

für 319 Euro

portable hab ich`s selber gemacht |supergri  

jetzt warte ich nur noch darauf daß das Bootsangeln wieder losgeht.....:z 

Gruß Achim


----------



## koppingen (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

*Hallo Christian,

vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. Das ist doch mal ´ne Aussage, mit der ´nen Anfänger (in Sachen Echolot) wie  ich, was anfangen kann!
Ich hab mal bei eBay rum geschnüffelt und hier und da mal gelesen. Ich spekulierte auch schon auf ein Lowrance X-135, allerdings war es mir als Gebrauchtgerät für 310 EUR zu teuer und riskant.
Also ich denke dann doch an ein X-125, da hat man Garantie und eine Serviceadresse.

Für Ratschlägen immer offen und Danke!
Gruß Markus
*


----------



## koppingen (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*



wobbler schrieb:


> habe dir ein neues eagle 480 mit 9 ampere akku     -
> 
> 270 euro#6



Schicke mir doch mal bitte mehr infos für das Gerät.
Danke!

Markus


----------



## koppingen (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

...dass Ihr zum Beispiel mit einem X-125 oder ähnlichem gut bedient sein könntet. Preis liegt heute mit Koffer und Saugnapf bei EUR 337,90. Kannst Du Dir zum Beispiel bei www.fishtackle24.de ansehen.[/quote]
*

Hi Christian,
kann den angegebenen Link nicht finden?! #c

Was nun...??? ;+

Danke Markus*


----------



## koppingen (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

*Hallo,

hab den Link gefunden:m:   *www.fishingtackle24.de
*
Danke
Markus#6*


----------



## Easy East (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

Moin,

soeben ist mein neues Gerät eingetroffen. Ein Eagle Fishmark 480, bezogen aus den USA, Lieferzeit 1 Woche, Kosten incl. Steuern und Versand ~ 220,-€.#6 

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=52527&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Das Humminbird 565 gibts da auch für ~220,-€ incl.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=52575&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Gruß Easy


----------



## M-Trip (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*



koppingen schrieb:


> *Hallo,
> 
> hab den Link gefunden:m:   *www.fishingtackle24.de
> *
> ...



Entschuldige bitte - hatte mich vertippt. #d Schön, dass Du den Link dennoch aus eigener Kraft finden konntest.


----------



## daburner (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

@koppingen. Ich hätte da evtl. einen Tip für Dich! Wenn es ein Geschenk sein soll würde sich ein ABO der Zeitschrift Blinker anbieten, denn wenn Du deinem Kumpel dort ein zwei Jahresabo bestellst (ca. 80-100€) erhälst Du für 99€ Zuzahlung ein CUDA 242 portable von Eagle. Ist war sicher kein Topgerät, aber um die Tiefe zu bestimmen, Kanten zu finden und größere Schwärme zu finden reicht es hoffentlich (...habe nämlich selber gerade das ABO abgeschlossen und 5 Tage später war des Echolot da, und dass obwohl noch nicht einmal abgebucht worden ist. Das nenne ich Service/vertrauen). Zum testen werde ich allerdings erst im Mai auf Langeland kommen!

Fazit: 2 Jahre Zeitung + Portabeles Echolot (Preis im Internet ca. 249€) für Gesamt knapp 200€ das hört sich doch nachnem guten Geschenk an, oder???

Gruß


----------



## Barkeit (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welches Sonar? Bzw. Fischfinder ?*

hallo leute,
habe mir letztes jahr anlässlich des bevorstehenden norwegenurlaubes ein echolot zugelegt: das lowrance x58 mit df- geber50/200khz. eigentlich zum festeinbau bestimmt, aber mit 200 €uro bezahlbar und mit nochmal ca. 50 € "umbaukosten" (akku, gebersaugnapf) auch fürs mobile fischen geeignet! und was soll ich sagen: ohne das teil hätte ich in der norwegischen wasserlandschaft ziemlich fischlos ausgesehen! also, 250 € ist doch schon recht realistisch, -oder???


----------

